# ""  Ƴ+Ƴ...+ ...  ?

## laithemmer

:   ,      ,     ,    ?   ? () ******* 
   ,   -.  ,

----------


## Odo

> :   ,      ,     ,    ?   ? () ******* 
>    ,   -.  ,

     ,         .

----------


## V00D00People

> :   ,      ,     ,    ?   ? () *******

       - .        - ...    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*V00D00People*, *Odo*,      ,   /    "",    ? 
  ?    ,         ?

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*, *Odo*,      ,   /    "",    ?

   - ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> *V00D00People*, *Odo*,      ,   /    "",    ? 
>   ?    ,         ?

       ,       ,   , *V00D00People* *Odo*...  ,  ,  !
    ,     - ""  .

----------


## laithemmer

V00D00People. ͳ   ...   

> ,       ,   , *V00D00People* *Odo*...  ,  ,  !
>     ,     - ""  .

       ?      ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?      ?

    "" ,    .,   -  .

----------


## V00D00People

*laith*,      ? 
   ,   ,     ,      "",     ""?  

> ?      ?

   

> *Gonosuke * 
>     ,     - ""  .

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,     .   ,      .  *Gonosuke*   - ,     . 
    ""   
   ....     -?  , ..         ,   ,   (?) .    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

...        ... ))))))  
       ))))))

----------


## laithemmer

> ...        ... ))))))  
>        ))))))

   ,   ,   ...      ""...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   ,   ...

   ? ()

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ()

    - !

----------


## Ihor

> ? ()

     "  -  !"?:)

----------


## V00D00People

> - !

  ...

----------

> ,      ,     ,    ?

   ,       , ,      __.,     "",     ,     "",       .    ...  ,  ,"   "? 
 ,    ...  ,          ....   !

----------


## Ihor

> ,       , ,      __.,     "",     ,     "",       .    ...  ,  ,"   "? 
>  ,    ...*  ,          ....   !*

       !:)

----------

,   ,   ,      ,       (  ,   - ), ,   ,   .
     ,       ,     .       ,     2 ,      ,      " "    . ,     .            ,  ,   ,         ,     ,  .   .

----------


## nickeler

...... :)
,     ,      ,    .     ,    ,        .    .   ,    " ",   . 
   ,       : , -   ! 
   ,      ,     ""  .           ,   ,         ...,   ,     ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

,     "".   ,     ,      ,      .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

,       ,   ,    ? 
.. 2 nickeler,   -   .  - ,   ...

----------


## nickeler

2Gonosuke
  ..   , ,        ...    ,       .    ... ...      ,   -   :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     ,   .   ,  .  
  ?     ,  ,     .

----------


## nickeler

,   ...   -   .  "    -. ,   ,     ,   .       ...    .  ,       ...

----------


## **SEM**

"    ,       "!?

----------

,        ...     ,  . ,    :) 
   3 ...   ,   ....  ...        ,    :) 
 , ,    ,     ,  "  " :)))   ...

----------


## laithemmer

**, -      .   ,   /  ,   /    ,     .  ?    "  "  ,   ?

----------

..     (   ,   )...
...    ...    ...    ,      .     ...       ,   -,      ..   ,  ,         ,      ...  ...     ,    ,   ...  
    !!!     ,  ...   ,  Ψ....    ...    ....   :))

----------


## laithemmer

.  ,       ,    )))   
    ,    ,        : , ,        ,       ....

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    ,        : , ,        ,       ....

        .

----------


## Uksus

/   ,    ?
    ,  ,      ,   , ,  .
    -   ,  ?

----------


## laithemmer

*Uksus*,    .     ,  ,   "-" () nickeler      . 
    ,     .

----------


## Odo

> *Uksus*,    .     ,  ,   "-" () nickeler      . 
>     ,     .

       "  "    ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  ,   "-" () nickeler      .

  ,       ...

----------


## laithemmer

. *V00D00People * ,   ,       ?

----------


## V00D00People

> . *V00D00People * ,   ,       ?

  _ "", ._  *lait*,   -      ,  ...            ,  ,    ...       .   -   ,    - *****       .

----------


## aneisha

/?   ,  ,   ,     ? 
 () ,    .       ,   ,     . ,    -     . 
  ?   ,        .       -  .    . ,      ( ,  , ). , ,   .

----------


## nickeler

,  ...  ,   .      - no matter!!!      ,   , ,     ()...   ,      ()... ,   -   -,      ,     ""  .      , , ...        ...  , ..,    ...       (  ),  .         .    ,     3  
     ,     ,      ...

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> 3

  nickeler      ;)

----------


## Gonosuke

> , , ...

   ?       : " ,   " ))))

----------


## -=Artyom=-

,      .      ,    ,      .        -  ,     ,   -,    ,      ,     ,     ,      .    .     -           ,      .      -     ,    .    ,  ,      ,  /   .    ,       .       -   .
     -    ,        ,    ,     -   ,       ,       ....    .
       ,       ,    ,

----------


## nickeler

2 DevilsAdvocate:    ?     !     ! ,    
,     ,    ,     .      ...      ,   .   ,     .   -,   - ,   .       "",   .    ,   - ,  - ...    ,     .    "-...     ,    곳 ...  ...

----------


## laithemmer

2 *V00D00People*,   ,  - ))))  
  .    ...    .   ,     .  ,     ,      -    .     ,         . 
 ,   , ,             .      ,      .     ,  ......  ...

----------

+1  ...  ...      ... 
, -  80% :)     ;)

----------


## **SEM**

> ,         ............    ,  ......  ...

   ""  - ?!   -    , ,    !--         ! (  )!

----------


## aneisha

,  ,     . 
     ,  ,  , ...
     -   .     -  .
2 : "     ..."     ?  ,  ...       .

----------

